# IVF round 2 and suffering from symptoms of taking Buserelin



## SomersGirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello everyone

I'm on my 2nd round of IVF, 2 weeks into giving myself Buserelin injections, with 1 week to go before the first scan to check the lining of my womb (sorry failing to use acronyms / can never remember them). I travel a lot with work (events & conferences) and have just come back from 4 days in Milan, having had to take the injections during the day, everyday in the toilet (not the most dignified). I am suffering from what seems like a lot of the symptoms of taking Buserelin, which I've read about.

The first round of IVF went well, although I suffered from depression (which I'm prone to anyway), along with other side effects like beng anxious, emotional, over-sensitive, memory loss (when it comes to simple words - very annoying!!), paranoid and so on... In short I am just one of those people who unfortunately has reacted quite severly to the drugs. And its really getting me down.

I could really do with some comfort and to feel a little less lonely. My DH (the only acronym I do remember! ) has been trying his hardest to understand what I'm going through, but I've got to be honest, its never enough - when I'm crying he doesn't comfort me much - he's lost and doesn't know how to cope with me. I have to ask him for a hug, when all I want is someone to just understand me and hug me without questioning me. I end up trying to explain why I'm being moody or being emotional or why I shouted. To be fair he's started to get it the 2nd time round but I'm just finding it so tough. First time round we told all immediate family about it because we were both finding it so tough and needed outside support / we nearly separated the arguments were so bad. I thought I'd be prepared the 2nd time round but it seems I'm finding it just as tough if not more so. But this time we decided (for good reasons) to keep it fairly quiet. Family know we're going through round 2 but they don't know at what stage we're at... I'd rather keep it that way - too much interferance and questions.

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I can do better to cope with myself and how to ask for support from other people?

I have so much respect for everyone on this website. Its an amazing and complex journey with hopefully a fantastic result at the end of it (whenever that maybe!), but by god is it tough.

 for everone who is in the same position
xxx


----------



## karen71 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi, I know what you mean about emotions etc, My dp doesn't understand to much, I try to say all I need sometimes is a hug or something. I really feel alone at times, because no matter how my dp and family try to understand( which I'm grateful for ) I don't thing they realise how bad it can be. We have only told close family and friends that we are doing IVF because of diff reasons, because I can't cope if it goes wrong again, having to face people. Have you tried a Counsellor?  I go a few times to see one at the clinic where I go, it helps just talking about my emotions but also I can talk to her about the treatment and things. Hope that helps.


----------



## SomersGirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Karen  

I have tried a session of counselling and it did help a bit - the clinic is about an hour though - perhaps I should see if there is somewhere closer. Mmm. I also think I've just hit a bad week last week really - lots going on. Feeling much better after a few hugs from the DH. I just get a bit loopy sometimes and don't like the feeling of being a bit emotionally out of control!  

You are right, it's great to have such good support sometimes and it must be hard for friends and family to know when to support, ask questions and so on...

Roll on finishing the drugs and getting PUPO!    

Thanks again Karen. Means a lot that someone posted and there are other people feeling similar.

xx


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi SomersGirl
Have you tried acupuncture?  It's not for everyone but I'm a big fan.  It seems to keep my hormones, emotions and anxiety in check.  When I start my 2nd IVF cycle I'm going to tell less people as well, although everyone wants to be supportive I found they were all walking on eggshells around me, and I can't stand it, I just want to be treated normally.  The pitying looks got too much!

Good luck with your tx and hope it's 2nd time lucky for you.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## SomersGirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Shelleysugar

Thanks. Thats great advice actually. I haven't given acupuncture a try so I'll look into that, thanks!   

Yes, the piting looks are one thing. And I've also had people counting down the weeks / days. I don't really get on with that because I try not to count down at all... we try and take a day at a time to avoid our own disappointment. I have told close family this time round that we've started IVF but we've not shared dates, or potential EC dates... I'd rather go through that together on our own (DH and me).

When do you start Shelleysugar? Good luck with your journey. I really hope its a successful one for you. 

SomersGirl xx


----------



## karen71 (Oct 19, 2012)

I was just reading what you said Shelleysugar about acupuncture, I've never really thought about it, I might try it to, sounds like might be what I need..
SomersGirl I'm the same I don't like to count done, and find I cope better taking a day at a time.


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi SomersGirl - I don't blame you for not sharing dates, I suppose that's one advantage of going a second time... you learn from the first time round!!  Wishing you all the best.

We're planning to go again in the New Year.  I want to make sure my ovaries have had a chance to recover and we plan to enjoy Christmas and New Year and hoping for a new year, new baby     

I hope you and Karen enjoy the acupuncture.  I go to a community centre where it works out alot cheaper, but she still has lots of experience with fertility issues and IVF so I always feel I'm in safe hands.

Good luck
Shelleysugar x


----------



## SomersGirl (Jul 2, 2012)

Karen, acupuncture sounds good doesn't it... I'm just in the middle of trying to find someone who specialises in fertility in my area   Good luck - I hope this works for you too!

We have the appointment tomorrow to check my lining and then to start stimms - noone knows we're going (apart from you now of course!) and its great! I feel a little bad this time not saying when our hospital dates are when we did the first time round, but the silence of no questions, no phone calls to check, is a quite a relief ie no pressure.

Shelleysugar, thats great news you're looking to start again in the new year - start with a positive . Sounds like you need a good christmas and new year break, with lots of laughing  and positive vibes. I like the sound of your acupuncture at the community centre. And the fact your therapist has experience specifically in fertility. We generally seem to have private acupuncture which can be quite costly... but of course its all towards a good cause in the end!  

Anyone else out there feel the same as us? Feel free to join in this discussion   the more the merrier - I have to say I've found it a little intimidating at first to start a post or comment on an already established conversation on this website, but its fun!

I'm finding the injections and emotions a lot easier to handle this week. I get ups and downs still but generally (and as a couple too) we're coping much better.

Well, fingers crossed I've been taking Buserelin correctly the last few weeks and ready for stimms - yikes double dose of hormones again! Another head down week I think for me...

Good luck to you both and everyone else out there  

SomersGirl xx


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck with the injections Somersgirl - sending you lots of      

xxx


----------



## karen71 (Oct 19, 2012)

Good luck to both of you


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

I've blown you both some bubbles for luck   x


----------

